# Petition to Audi - don't kill the manual !



## motech (Oct 2, 2004)

Please sign it. 
If they no longer offer the A3 in stick - you can only imagine the A4 is next. 

after talking to many outraged audi fans i started a petition for audi to not kill the manual. 

https://www.change.org/petitions/au...ring-us-an-a3-quattro-w-a-manual-transmission


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If the rumors are correct, then the New Gen 3 TT-S and TT RS will also be S-Tronic only. 
I already hate the fact that the fast 185 hp Audi A1 is also S-Tronic only.


----------



## motech (Oct 2, 2004)

car and driver linked to the petition !


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Signed!


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

Signed :vampire::vampire:


----------



## s4addict (May 3, 2013)

signed mine s4 is trip n i wish it was standard everyday


----------



## IzONE-hOST (Mar 3, 2013)

Signed umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## A4B7Ben (Feb 17, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## johnnyd40 (Jun 9, 2011)

signed!!


----------

